# Conseils achat iPad



## dalleinse (14 Février 2017)

Bonjour,
je souhaiterai avoir votre avis sur les iPads, j’hésite entre un iPad Air 2 et un iPad Pro 9,7"
Mon utilisation sera essentiellement de la retouche photo et des montages vidéos
Enfin quel antivirus choisir ?
Par avance merci
Cordialement


----------



## dragao13 (14 Février 2017)

Pas besoin d'antivirus.

Regarde par là : https://slice42.com/a-la-une/2016/03/ipad-pro-97-vs-ipad-air-2-lequel-choisir-36684/


----------



## lineakd (14 Février 2017)

@dalleinse, si tu peux attendre, il est possible que les iPads de 2017 arrive fin mars.


----------



## dalleinse (14 Février 2017)

Bonsoir,
merci beaucoup pour vos conseils, je vais attendre fin mars pour l'achat d'un iPad Pro
Bien cordialement


----------

